# More Room Please! A quick doodle



## IndigoChild311 (Jun 26, 2013)

Give your bettas a nice amount of room. They will appreciate you and love you forever.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes, bettas need room to swim, not sit and turn around 360 all day haha. Great picture there IndigoChild311.


----------

